# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wie heeft ervaring met zenuwblokkade in de rug?

## catwoman

Hallo,graag had ik vernomen of iemand jullie ervaringen heeft met zenuwblokkade in de rug,daar ik lyd aan chronische pynen namelyk facetartrose+ daarby heb ik nu sinds enige tyd ischiatforme uitstralende pyn naar het linkerbeen heb,en daar de facetinfiltraties niet geholpen hebben willen ze nu de zenuw lam leggen in de rug,maar heb daar sterke twyfels over,ik neem nu voor de pyn valtrandruppels dat helpt toch de pyn wat te onderdrukken en myn huisarts heeft my ook lyrica voorgeschreven maar voor dit wacht ik op het attest van de ziekenkas.Maandag moet ik naar de pynkliniek consultatie om meer uitleg vd zenuwblokkade en nadien beslis ik of ik het ga laten doen of niet?Graag jullie mening!Alvast bedankt en groetjes!!! :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Catwoman,

Hoe is het inmiddels met je?
Heb je een blokkade laten plaatsen?
Inmiddels zijn er leden die ervaring hebben met zenuwblokkade / zenuwwortelblokkade al dan niet op proef zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=zenuwblokkade 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## catwoman

Hallo,ik heb onlangs de zenuwblokkade laten uitvoeren in de pynkliniek eerst is de rechte kant uitgevoerd dat viel goed mee heb wel 50 minuten stil moeten liggen en 3 weken nadien is de linkse kant uitgevoerd dat viel veel minder mee heb een uur afgezien daar hy de juiste zenuw niet vond om den duur toch gevonden ,rechts en links heb ik geen pyn meer in de facetgewrichten maar nu zit myn pyn in het midden heb nu ischias en ook zit de pyn tot in myn tenen ik had gehoopt om toch voor een tydje pynvry te zyn en nu dit ik weet niet hoe ik van dit moet afgeraken heb 2 weken injecties gekregen in de bil +daarby 2 x daags baclofen van 4 mg ben met alles moeten stoppen vanwege gal en leverproblemen morgen moet ik op kontrole in de pynkliniek op den duur weet je echt niet meer!!!Groetjes!!!

----------


## dotito

@Catwoman,

Wil je bij deze heel veel sterkte toewensen, en hopelijk kan je gauw wat pijnvrij leven. Nooit de moed verliezen ook al is het niet altijd gemakkelijk.

Groetjes Do 

ps> ook een rugpatiënt

----------

